# Recommend a good book of advanced chords please?



## FPwtc

I am playing some jazz guitar and I am looking for a good book of advanced chords. Preferably one focusing on the way jazz players would play them with a few inversions up the neck. I have checked out a few online but difficult to really see how they are laid out so keen to hear from someone who actaully has owned and used a good book

Thanks!


----------



## Nate Miller

the Mickey Baker book is a classic. that was the only one around when I was a kid and a lot of guys learned out of that one

https://www.amazon.com/Mickey-Bakers-Complete-Course-Guitar/dp/0825652804/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1477421322&sr=1-1&keywords=mickey+baker+jazz+guitar+book+1

Ted Green's book is pretty popular today with the young guys
https://www.amazon.com/Ted-Greene-Chord-Chemistry/dp/0898986966/ref=pd_sim_14_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NXSHP935MXTR3V0WQ337

Johnny Smith is one of the best, and his book is also very good
https://www.amazon.com/Presents-Johnny-Smith-Approach-Guitar/dp/B000HMDSDW/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1477421455&sr=1-2&keywords=johnny+smith+approach+to+guitar

there are others, but between Mickey Baker, Ted Greene and Johnny Smith those would be worth a look

my guess would be that the Ted Greene book would probably be more to your liking as it is a more modern publication. Also Ted Greene's concepts are really good and lot of guys I've talked to really liked that one.

but check them out and go with the one that speaks to you


----------



## Nate Miller

BTW...the way I play chords is to put the 3rd and 7th on the D and G strings, use the top B and E strings for any extensions I hear and I don't play the low E and A strings at all

when the chord roots move in the cycle of 5ths, the 3rd and 7th will not move more than a step, but the 7th of the first chord will resolve by step to the 3rd of the next chord and the 3rd resolves to the 7th. Try playing through a standard just using the 3rd and 7th on the middle strings and see how that works. That's really all you have to play. then color things with any extensions on your high strings and you will be all set


----------

